# colour of task bar...



## Pragadheesh (Oct 23, 2006)

is it possible to change d color or task bar (from *blue* to *black* or any other colour) and also d colour of start menu??? how to do it frenz...plz help...


----------



## rajas (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope you are asking for a theme. If yes... look here: *www.deviantart.com/deviation/8841742/
downlaod here or here


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 23, 2006)

@pragadeesh

Changing the look of Taskbar & Start Menu Properties box:

Open %windir%\Explorer.exe file, and goto: Dialog -> 6 to 1135 -> 1033.

u can use resource hacker and edit the above file....

u can also refer to the following posts to get the tutorials on resource hacker :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112&highlight=resource+hacking

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21217&highlight=resource+hacking

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14354&highlight=resource+hacking

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=76184

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pragadheesh (Oct 27, 2006)

thanx a lot SreeShan... i tried to change d Shut down dialog box

i opened "%windir%\System32\MSgina.dll" in Resource Hacker then,

Dialog -> 20100 -> 1033

i did some changes and compiled d script it,
but after compiling it how to save d .dll file...should i save in the same name i.e MSgina.dll ???
but when i tried to save in the same name, it's displaying an error saying 
"Cannot create file C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgina.dll"

wat to do??? plz help me in sorting out this problem...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

Its happening bcoz of WFP (Windows File Protection) service  

Either disable the WFP service using a patcher or just save the file in other location or with a different name and then boot into any other OS or in DOS and then replace the original file with ur hacked one


----------



## Pragadheesh (Oct 28, 2006)

thanx a lot vishal... but how 2 find "SFCDisable" in the registry..??where 'll it be??!!'m very new to this registry n stuffs.. plz help me... also how to change its value to "ffffff9d" to disable WFS????


----------



## blueshift (Oct 28, 2006)

Pragadheesh said:
			
		

> but how 2 find "SFCDisable" in the registry..??where 'll it be??



Goto this key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
Change the value of SFCDisable to 1.


or you go through this VishalGupta's thread below for using softwares to disable WFP service (without using Regedit)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------

